# Peg Story



## Gary88 (May 5, 2006)

Part 4 of 4

The next morning the trio decided it was for the best if they went back home, the jails this side of the line were legendary for the horrific treatment of its in-pegs.
They were to catch the first taxi to the airport. Unfortunately for the trio, the cops were onto them, as they left the hotel the local police charged after them. In a rush of blood to the head Simon broke into a car, the others got in and drove off with the cops pursuing. Simon, still hung over, barely lasted a minute in the chase and crashed into a building.
Hanger didn't make the crash, Simon managed to make a run for it and now lives in a different gardern. But Clegg didn't get so lucky, he and his life support machine now enjoy quality living in the lands most torture friendly prison.


----------



## hot shot (May 5, 2006)

hahhahahaha i like it


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 6, 2006)

Gary88 said:
			
		

> ...Simon managed to make a run for it and now lives in a different gardern.



is this translated from Dutch (or german also possibly .. LaFoto will know)

"garden" - ..town ?  tuin in dutch.

lives in a different town maybe (?)

good photo lol


----------



## Gary88 (May 6, 2006)

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> is this translated from Dutch (or german also possibly .. LaFoto will know)
> 
> "garden" - ..town ? tuin in dutch.
> 
> ...


 
All i can say is that sometimes this touch typing thing doesn't work that well. ^_^;;


----------

